# Reasonable price for check up from Vet?



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ALL!! 

I am new to this site. And I love it!! 

I am picking up my first baby boy, Biscuit, this coming Monday. He will be around 11 weeks old. 

I called a vet that is around the corner to my house. I want to get my baby a checkup to see if he's healthy. The receptionist said the checkup would be around 65bucks and if I bring his poop in for them to see if there are parasites in there would be another charge, plus they will give him a dewormer and check to see if he needs any shots. So the total would be around $120. Is that reasonable? I know my baby is priceless but I dont know much about vets and prices. 

Any responses would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:welcometosm: !!
Vets' prices vary by region. If you're comfortable with this vet, I say stick with them. You should ask, however, if they specialize in small dogs. Couldn't hurt. Here in NYC, an office call is $95 and I think the stool sample test is around $45. You will likely have more charges because he may need some vaccinations. 

Biscuit is a very cute name. I hope you'll post pictures of him once he's home.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

> :welcometosm: !!
> Vets' prices vary by region. If you're comfortable with this vet, I say stick with them. You should ask, however, if they specialize in small dogs. Couldn't hurt. Here in NYC, an office call is $95 and I think the stool sample test is around $45. You will likely have more charges because he may need some vaccinations.
> 
> Biscuit is a very cute name. I hope you'll post pictures of him once he's home.[/B]



Thanks bonnie's mommie!! Bonnie is sooooo cute. I will post pix when I get Biscuit home  

I am in northern cali. 

I have another question. I did call another place it's called VCA pet. It's like a hospital where there are 4 vets. And they are a little bit cheaper ($50 for checkup and around 40 for any test). Is it better to stick with a private vet or should I go to this hospital with all those vets? 

Many thanks !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmmm-it's really impossible to say. I would think that a practice with 4 vets would have at least one person who specializes in small dogs. Then again, your neighborhood vet is so close, in case of God forbid an emergency. Have you googled either place? Maybe if they have a website it might be easier to choose. Good luck!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Normally I'm not good at knowing prices but yesterday we had to take my son's Lhasa-Poo, Goldie, to the vet so I can give you some prices for western NY state. 

Medical Exam 35.50
Chem Profile & CBC 74.10
Large Xray 54.10

The place we use has thirteen partners, and eight associates between three locations. We naturally go to the one that is closes to our home and it is a 40 minute drive. They have 24/7/365 emergency service, though the office is not staffed 24/7/365. If for some reason they feel they cannot handle a problem they will contact one of their partners, associates or an entirely different practice because the animal is the most important to them. 

There is a local vet who is 3 miles from my house I can get there in under 2 minutes if I have to, God Forbid. It does no good though as their hours are terrible and they don't have 24/7/365 service. If there is an emergency you have to take your baby to the vet we use and they don't even go into their office and fax the records to the vet so they have it's history!!!! My son (19) didn't want me to take his fur baby to a vet so far away as he was afraid she would have to spend the night so I checked with the local vet yesterday the 13th. They wouldn't have been able to get her in until Friday the 15th. I found that unacceptable!!! 

For your piece of mind you might want to investigate the options in your area a little further I'm sure you want the best vet you can reasonably afford....but afford doesn't always mean money.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm in SoCal, here is roughly what my vet charges (I think I have an expensive one though, because I looked for one that practices holistic medicine as well as traditional):

Vet Check $75 initial, $36 thereafter
Mini chem panel (includes ALT, protein, etc. and blood clotting factors for pre-anesthesia): $88
Full chem panel: $120
Bile Acids: add $62 to the $120

Spay and neuter was around $450 including pre- blood work.
Hope that helps, welcome to SM and congrats on your baby!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What you were quoted is about what my vet charges here in NM, but as others have said -- it really varies by region.

When I lived in Southern California it was much more expensive -- BUT -- my vet clinic which was great, offered a package for puppies that included all of their vaccinations, deworming, stool testing, etc. Only the spay/neuter was extra. If you took the package and adhered to the vaccination schedule, I think you saved something like $75 off not taking the package.

You might want to ask if your vet has something like this available. My vet here doesn't, but it's worth asking about.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds reasonable. 

Exam - $64.50
Fecal float - $19.95
Vaccines are $25 and up depending on which it is


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for responding. All the doggies are just too cute for words :smilie_daumenpos: 

I decided to try this place out http://vcapets.com/ since they are nationwide. I will call them back tomorrow and ask if they specialized in small doggies. Hopefully they are as good as their website. I will be crossing my fingers and toes :biggrin:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with Sue. I think different states/areas are all going to charge whatever the market will bear in that area. We used to live in northern CA and the prices for vets was just like you are saying, pretty expensive. Here in AZ, the local vet, who is great, charges $35.00 for a checkup with one series of puppy shots included. Each checkup, including the shots, was $35.00. 

In that examination, he takes their temperature, checks their heart, looks in their mouth, checks their ears and literally, moves his hands all over their body. His charge blows my mind. Sophie recently had her 'hysterectomy' and at the same time, the vet removed her baby teeth that hadn't fallen out where second teeth were there and he put a micro chip in her for a total of $170.00. I don't think we could have gotten the spaying done for that price in California. 

I liked that Lacies mom said her vet offered a 'package price' for puppies. I was never told about anything like that when we lived in CA, but that would be a good deal, especially with the higher vet costs in CA. When you find a good vet, you just go with him and don't worry about their cost. Our little babies are worth it!

Sherry


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thanks everyone for responding. All the doggies are just too cute for words :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I decided to try this place out http://vcapets.com/ since they are nationwide. I will call them back tomorrow and ask if they specialized in small doggies. Hopefully they are as good as their website. I will be crossing my fingers and toes :biggrin:[/B]


The corporate management may leave a bit to be desired...but you just have to try the vets to see...no matter what practice (Banfield to a country vet), there are vets who work well with you and vets who don't. I think the best way to find a vet is to get references from people who use them. When we moved, I asked at the pet stores and the park.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I agree with Sue. I think different states/areas are all going to charge whatever the market will bear in that area. We used to live in northern CA and the prices for vets was just like you are saying, pretty expensive. Here in AZ, the local vet, who is great, charges $35.00 for a checkup with one series of puppy shots included. Each checkup, including the shots, was $35.00.
> 
> In that examination, he takes their temperature, checks their heart, looks in their mouth, checks their ears and literally, moves his hands all over their body. His charge blows my mind. Sophie recently had her 'hysterectomy' and at the same time, the vet removed her baby teeth that hadn't fallen out where second teeth were there and he put a micro chip in her for a total of $170.00. I don't think we could have gotten the spaying done for that price in California.
> 
> ...


This sounds like Texas. Where I am all the initial charges for the check up are about 40 - That is about the same, every vet I have called around here. For all Beowulfs shots and some dental and ear cleaner the total was about 140.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That price sounds reasonable.

Just a head's up--whatever vet you go with also find a 24 hour emergency vet in case your pup needs it in the middle of the night. There's nothing worse than having to research an emergency vet in the middle of a late-night emergency!

In my limited experience, I prefer the private practices so far (I've tried both). I think there are good vets at the nationwide places, but I prefer the intimacy of the smaller places where they get to know you by name, etc. You don't feel like just a number in the computer. That's just me. 

Good luck & can't wait to meet Biscuit!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would say 120 is reasonable... my local vets are around that price... but i go 1hr away to a big vet hospital with specialist... and their prices are alot higher than that..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Believe it, or not, I found my vet many years ago, while searching for an aviary vet. Wow!! What a guy. I would be so lost without him.

In any case, he worked in a small office owned by another vet. Office visits were $55. The owner decided to purchase a new building. It's huge, with boarding, grooming, specialists, in house lab, etc. The waiting room is bigger than my condo. With plasma TV's hanging all over the place. The receptionist and vet tech service went down the toilet. Seemed much more a "business-like" atmosphere. Well to pay for those plasmas, huge building, and so on, an office visit went up to $95, as well as every other service almost doubling in price. I stayed there, because of my vet.

After a year, my vet got sick and tired of the "non-caring" attitudes. He rented his own little office, and all of his clients followed him there. Now the office visits were $35. Rescues are free.

I guess my point is, it's not the money, it's the vet. I would pay whatever my vet charged. He is awesome. I am thankful he is more than fair with the pricing, and with my rescues. He is worth his weight in gold. I wish he was single ~ LOL


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all again,

Everyone have been very helpful with all the advices that u gave me. Many Thanks :wub: 

I think private vets are better too. I would like the doc to remember who I am and who my lil baby is. 

I found another vet right around the corner from my house which is right next door to a pet store. I called and ask for info.... the office visits are only 32bucks. They do have a puppy package for around 190. And I also get a 10% discount for neutering too. They are also open 7 days a week. The other one is only for 5 days a week. 

How can one vet be a little more expensive when they are right around the corner from the other one? Does expensive means that they will be better than the other one? 

It's not about the money that i am worry about I rather look for someone that is good and caring. 

I will go to the pet store tomorrow and ask if the vet next door is good or not. 

decision decision decision


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Hi all again,
> 
> Everyone have been very helpful with all the advices that u gave me. Many Thanks :wub:
> 
> ...



:shocked: Please don't rell me you are getting your puppy from a pet store!!! :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> How can one vet be a little more expensive when they are right around the corner from the other one? Does expensive means that they will be better than the other one?[/B]



Not at all. I've paid out the nose for a crappy vet. I left, not only knowing the guy was an idiot, but feeling ripped off at his ridiculous prices. If his prices weren't thru the roof, I would have only felt he was an idiot ~ lol

First, and foremost, you need to find a vet you can trust. One who is knowledgable, genuinely cares, and quite frankly knows what he's doing.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

sigh****

I am so depressed. Just looking for a vet for my baby is stressful even when I dont have him yet. I only want the best for him but I have another concern with the breeder. I think she's a byb. I really need help on this situation. I posted my problem in another place. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31637

Please help!! 

should i stay or should i go? :smcry:


----------

